# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.40.0 Daily Update. Galaxy Pocket Neo - First in the world

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.40.0 Galaxy Pocket Neo - First in the world* *
 Added :
 - support Samsung GT-S5312 (Read/Write/EasyRepair) WordFirst Exclusive!
 - support Samsung SGH-A897 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support Huawei CDMA C2830 (Read/Write)
 - LG CYON KH2100 EasyRepair file Uploaded*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك  فريق z3x فريق قوي(blang) يستحق إحترم وتقدير

----------

